# Strawberry Banana Smoothie Drinks



## metropolis (Feb 8, 2000)

Hi group:I have been a member of this board for several years now and though I am more of a reader than a poster, I have come across something that might be of value to my fellow IBS D/C sufferers.For the past month I have been drinking Naked Food-Juice Strawberry Banana Smoothies for breakfast and have experienced a notable change in my degree of suffering. I have tried meds, immodium, fibercon etc. and this really has made the most positive difference. While it has not solved all my problems, my system is now a lot more regular and controllable. I still have days where I'm in and out of the bathroom a dozen times but I am never running to get there nor am I in immense pain. For the first time in 20 years I am going to the bathroom like a "normal" person. I am also thrilled because I haven't taken a bentyl in a 3 weeks and hae only once taken a precautionary immodium.These juices contain only furit (Strawberries, orang, apple/pear, and banana). A number of other companies such as Fresh Samantha and Odwalla make similar drinks though I haven't tested their efficacy yet - A bit scared to break up a good thing I guess.Anyhow, I wanted to let you guys know what worked for me and I cross my fingers that this might help someone else.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I make my own with yogourt, banana, mango (preferably) and fiber powder almost every morning. Easy way to get 10 gr of fiber in and it's slimming, too.Mark


----------



## JenniN (Nov 6, 2002)

I agree with you about the Naked Juice Drinks, last semester in college, I would have them for breakfast, and they seemed to keep my tummy calm, and were pretty nutritious. They are just expensive and they never seem to go on sale. I am trying Probiotics and it is working really well, except for pizza and tomato based stuff, so I think that I should just eliminate all tomato stuff from my diet. I was doing great until, I ate pizza the other night, and I have had a slight D, episode. I love pizza, but if I have to give it up to feel better, than that is okay, plus it is so fattening anyway.Working out at the gym has helped also, it is a great stress reducer.


----------



## cramp74 (Jul 17, 2003)

I too love pizza but I've had to give up all dairy, and most everything else I love when it comes to food these days its alought of chicken and fish, and of course fiber.


----------



## Angela43 (Feb 3, 2003)

Where would I find this? In the supermarket with the regular juices, or in a health food store?


----------



## metropolis (Feb 8, 2000)

I find the Naked Juice at Whole Foods and Harris Teeter (I'm in the DC area). My mom in California tells me Trader Joes out there has them. Most supermarkets carry some variety of these type drinks like Odwalla or Fresh Samantha.


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

Smoothies help me too, but yes they are pretty expensive. I might just get myself a smoothie maker.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

HiI just use a food processor. Mango & banana with a bit of rice milk is GREAT!


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

I have a hand blender! This doesn't get the pith out tho. Does it matter?


----------



## roger (Mar 26, 2003)

angela43 from MA:


> quote: Where would I find this? In the supermarket with the regular juices, or in a health food store?


here's a link for Stores in Boston that carry Naked Juice. Their website has a search engine for stores that carry it.


----------



## Angela43 (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks, I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

EarthgardenI don't use any fruits with pith so the food processor's OK for things like mango, banana & strawberry altho' you do end up with seeds. Great for just banana/mango tho' as neither have pith or seeds.


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

Yum, i'll try that! Thanks for the tip. The seeds don't bother me anyway.


----------



## Gilli (Jun 30, 2012)

JenniN said:


> I agree with you about the Naked Juice Drinks, last semester in college, I would have them for breakfast, and they seemed to keep my tummy calm, and were pretty nutritious. They are just expensive and they never seem to go on sale. I am trying Probiotics and it is working really well, except for pizza and tomato based stuff, so I think that I should just eliminate all tomato stuff from my diet. I was doing great until, I ate pizza the other night, and I have had a slight D, episode. I love pizza, but if I have to give it up to feel better, than that is okay, plus it is so fattening anyway.Working out at the gym has helped also, it is a great stress reducer.


I love pizza and have started using pesto to replace tomato sauce...I like it !!


----------

